# Any EBMAS/Latosa practitioners out there?



## geezer (Mar 4, 2010)

Is there anybody out there who has trained the Latosa system? I'm currently training in Torres' "DTE" system, but cut my teeth on Rene Latosa's _PMAS Combat Escrima_ back in the 80's and attended a _Latosa Escrima Concepts_ seminar with GM Rene a couple of years back, after he threw in with EBMAS. I love the system's simplicity and effectiveness. I continue to train it alone, and with anyone who will cross sticks with me. Anybody else have experience with this style?


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

We trained about an hour of this at the seminar, and plan to do a bit more in the Thursday night classes, I had a blast, and can't wait to get more proficient in it! Micheal Casey was talking about how the lower levels of WT have no weapons, and vice versa, the latosa system has no empty handed stuff in the low levels, but apparently, at higher levels it does have empty handed stuff? I'm very much curious about this, I've heard that Emin Boztepe respects the speed of latosa to the point he said he wouldn't be able to touch him! or the equivalent, and Micheal Casey was talking about how Dai Sifu Rene showed him something on the wooden dummy, being a master of movement he is no less efficient than a WT man.. some awesome stuff!


----------



## geezer (Mar 4, 2010)

Nabakatsu said:


> Micheal Casey was talking about how Dai Sifu Rene showed him something on the wooden dummy, being a master of movement he is no less efficient than a WT man.. some awesome stuff!


 
Efficiency is efficiency. Latosa teaches Concepts... Power, Speed (Timing and Distance), Transition, and Balance, ...and also _Attitude,_ which apply universally. Sadly, I haven't had a chance to train with him again in ages. You know, the whole time and money thing. But I do own every DVD he's offered for sale. Helps me review my technique. Also, the head-guy in the "DTE" system I study also trained with Rene and some of his associates back in the 80s and 90s, so there are some parallels.


----------

